# Rats and Cats



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello all.
I've had rats for many years now, but only within this last year have I gotten a cat. Until today, she has always left my boys alone; has even been borderline afraid of them.
Today, she got up on my bed while the rats were out. Not wanting to discourage any potential good relations between them, I sat down with the three of them to keep a good eye on their interactions. At first, she simply sat there and let the boys explore her. Usually when they get too close that's when she runs away, but not today. She recoiled when one of them stuck his nose inside her ear, but she was very gentle.
Then, out of the blue, her behavior changed. She wanted to play with them. She started rolling around on her back, and when they would get close she would bat at them with her paws. Always gently, no claws, but nevertheless. I scolded her whenever she did it and finally, when she continued doing so, I had to shoo her away.
The rats still are absolutely fascinated by her, and didn't seem even remotely concerned about getting smacked around by an animal five times their size. This worries me, as she could continue to get rougher and rougher with them.
I can keep them separated, but I'm hoping that someday the three of them might learn to understand each other and get along well.
Are there any folks out there who have a pet cat as well as rats who have any experience in this area?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, I have rats and a cat, but zero issues with them. (Fortunately for me.) The only problem I used to have is one of my rats would go over to my cat all the time and try to pry open her mouth, poor girl I know how much those claws can hurt the lips. Lol She would take it for the most part, either moving her head, leaving altogether, or pushing him away with her paw, but sometimes she would just grab him and either bite him or rabbit kick him. It never escalated, and I eventually stopped rescuing him (but sat right there and made sure he didn't really get injured) so he would learn his lesson, I haven't seen him do it in a long time. 

I did see him bite her cheek and pull it a couple months ago, though. Lol It was pretty amusing, he'd grab on and just pull, or sit there holding on, hahah. 

I think it's a matter of the cat's personality and if there is a conflict, it's likely not going to change. Sounds like you have a playful kitty, and your only option really is to supervise and make sure kitty doesn't hurt them or keep them separated! It's always a risk putting the two together, but if you're hoping for a breakthrough and that they can get along in the future, I suggest supervising and discouraging any sort of play since it can get rough quickly. Nugget (my kitty) used to go after them when I first got them, it was the trailing tails that caught her attention, I discouraged any time she tried, she has no interest in even the smallest of babies now.

Good luck with your situation.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

My cat usually ignores the rats besides watching them in the cage, but every so often she will join them during free roam time. She has played with them but the rats usually have to instigate it. My cat doesn't have claws (she is NOT declawed) so I don't worry about them getting smacked. As long as she's not biting I let them be and each time they interact she gets better. Just know your cat and stop the play session if things get too dangerous for the rats. I used to keep a spray bottle on hand until my cat assured me that she wouldn't hurt them just in case though.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our part wild rat attacked or perhaps defended herself against the feral cats outside when she lived free range outdoors... She was most likely responsible for some pretty severe facial injuries I saw in the local outdoor cats the summer she lived outside, but the opossum that lived in our yard killed a neighbors cat too, so I can't say for sure she was entirely responsible for all of the cat carnage...

I'm fine with indoor cats, but I hated when the feral cats would pee all around my house, the place smelled disgusting after it rained. I haven't seen our opossum this year, but I've grown quite fond of her. And driving off the feral cats was one of the nicest things our part wild rat did for us. I might add that she was stealing food from the neighbors pit bull terriers, and she stunk like one of them when we got her back... I'm thinking that was on purpose.

As to cats and rats in a home, I've never tried it, but I can only say that rats can really hurt a cat... the danger goes two ways.

Best luck.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I have 14 cats, 2 dogs, 5 rats and 1 husband. Everyone gets along very well. ( I live in the country. That's how I get away with having so many animals!)

Since I have so many cats, and have had many more in the past, I think I can give you a pretty answer to your question. 

When I brought Anga home, my intention was to find a home for her rather than keep her. One of the reasons I wasn't going to keep her is because of all the cats I have. 

None of my rats really live in a cage. My cats go in and out of the house. My husband and I sleep with the cats, dogs and rats in the same bed. Needless to say, everyone gets along fine. 

After getting Anga, I realized something about all the cats I've ever had. And let me tell you, over my lifetime, there have been MANY cats! So many, I don't even know how many. Not one has EVER brought home a fully grown dead rat. Several years ago, someone brought home a baby rat smaller than my thumb, but that was it. 

About 10 years ago, I rescued a baby wild rat. A not so nice person killed the mother for absolutely no good reason and left the babies to die. I was able to save one. That rat slept in bed with me and the cats. At that time, I more than 14 cats. None of those cats bothered that baby rat. 

At heart, I am a cat person and I believe I know them pretty well. Yes, cats are known for killing mice and birds. I personally don't think they are out to kill the mice and birds. Cats are fascinated by the movements rather than the creature. They want to play with it. When the bird or mouse runs, the cat chases it and catches it for fun. 

I have seen my cats playing with dying mice before I could take them away. If you watch the cat, you will see that they are only 'attacking' when the bird or mouse is trying to get away. I've seen them play with the struggling mouse. When the mouse lays still the cat watches to see if it will squirm some more. Sometimes they bat at it to see if it still wants 'to play'. When the mouse stops all together, the cats lose interest. If you watch cats play with each other, they do the same thing.

So to relate this to rats,

Rats, atleast mine, all 5 of mine, do not run from the cats or dogs. The rats actually do most of the approaching and start all the play. The cats were initially fascinated by the tails, and they would reach out quickly, putting their paws on the tail to try to catch it. But not one of my five rats has ever been injured by any of my cats trying to catch a tail. In fact, most of my rats and cats are actually buddies, playmates and cuddle together. Except the cats that are afraid of the rats. And even if the cats did try to hurt one of the rats, the rats would bite back. I don't know if you've ever been bit by a rat, but I have. Let me tell you it HURTS!!! I'm pretty sure that any animal would immediately drop a biting rat.

My rat Anga is the trouble maker. She is the one who harasses the dogs and cats. She's stolen food right of the cats mouths more than once. But she also plays with them and sleeps with them. She rolls around on the ground wresting with the cats and the small dog. I would even say that she prefers to play with the dogs and cats rather than the other rats. 

Now, I'm not implying that a house cat would never hurt a rat. A lot of people think that a dog will kill a cat, but cats and dogs get along all the time. We have a dog that was never around cats at all until he was 12 years old. He is a giant 100 lb German Shepherd Border Collie mix. He gets along fine with my cats. He's actually fascinated with my cats! And ESPECIALLY fascinated with kittens. He couldn't care less about the puppies he's been around, or dogs for that matter. He loves the cats that he out weighs by 85 lbs or more.

If I were to worry about any of the cats hurting my rats, it would be Layla. Layla is a 5lb cat that routinely beats up the 100 lb dog. For a long time, the giant dog wouldn't even come out from the back of the house if Layla was out. That's how terrorizing she can be. She has zero interest in the rats. She will sleep on the bed with them, but mostly ignores them when they come to her.

Dogs and cats are supposed to be natural enemies, yet they cohabitate in harmony everywhere. I don't think it's that big a stretch to think it could be the same with cats and rats.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Rat Daddy said:


> ...I hated when the feral cats would pee all around my house, the place smelled disgusting after it rained.


You probably have males spraying your house. I have an essential oil trick that keep dogs from tearing up newly planted flowers that might work to keep cats away. PM me if would like it.

If it is actually urine in the flower beds, organic gardening pretty much wipes out any urine or fecal odors very quickly.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Can rats and cats get along? yes. but it takes a lot of training sometimes on behalf of both animals. I got my rats first so my cats always been around them since she was 6 weeks old. I actually wonder if my cat thinks she is a rat just because some of the behavior she does, but anyway they all get along fine now. that being said it involves a lot of teaching a cat what is appropriate play and what is too much. I don't think they necessarily mean to but cats can easily get too playful around the rats and cause injuries. because of this, when my cat is most hyper (at night for example) I don't let her play with the rats for their own safety. I also made sure to teach my cat the command "be nice" when essentially means she needs to calm down cause she's getting too rough. And i dont let her play with any new baby rats until they reach a certain size just incase. my rats have also had to learn some things about her though too, for example emma saw no harm in lightly nipping the cats tale, and Eponine had to learn u can't jump on the cats head. basically when you are starting to allow your rat/cat to interact monitor them always!!! This is so important because you want to immediately stop inappropriate behavior and things can go south instantly. now that my cat has been with rats for 2 years though I will sometimes trust her alone with them and it works out great. Note that I waited 2 years before doing this though because until you know for sure how they behave together you don't want to trust them without monitoring them just in case. There are some benefits to rat/cat relationships for example my cat knows rats aren't allowed in the kitchen and will shoo them out for me, in a way that doesn't hurt them but is effective. She also stops them from going to the front door area, I don't think they could escape my apartment anyway but they definitely can't with my cat-guard there. When we moved house my rats actually helped my cat with the transition. my cats a big scaredy cat so she was afraid to explore new rooms but the rats weren't so she followed them from new room to new room cowarding behind them. It worked. my cat actually will now often go to the rat cages and meow cause she wants me to let them out to play. The more adventurous rats will actually join her in tag often. how funny it is to see a rat chasing a cat around the house but they all love it. I tried to also attach a pic of my rat and cat sharing food together like it's totally cool and they aren't suppose to be natural enemies. my rat in the photo was a bit sick at the time I don't know if it shows, but the point is the laws of nature aren't always right. But note that didn't just happen overnight they took a year to get to that point.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

liesel said:


> ............a pic of my rat and cat sharing food together...........


I need to get a picture of that, too! 

I have cats ranging from 6 mos to 13 years old. I had my rats for about month before free ranging Anga. I didn't just throw them all together right away. I introduced the cats to Anga one at a time with close supervision. It was scary when I thought the first cat was about to attack, but was relieved when I realized they were playing together. With most of my cats, it was the same. One of the got scared and ran away, and still does. (She's the one Anga chases around the house!) A few of my cats got offended. But like I said, none of my rats has had so much as a scratch playing with the rats. That's not to say that an accident can't or won't happen. I also can't say that I will or won't be in an accident every time I drive my car. I could be hit by a car while I'm walking down the street. My cats could scratch my eye with their claws when I play with them. The dog could suddenly turn vicious and attack me. 

All of things _could _happen, but in reality, most of the time they don't. I used to walk home from school everyday, I walk across busy parking lots in a city with probably the worst drivers in the world, but I've never been hit and neither have most other people. I live in the country and I see rattle snakes all the time driving down the road, but I've never had one show up at my house. We have perfect conditions for wild boar and I've seen their tracks many times hiking, but I haven't run into one. This area is infested with coyotes as well and they've been near by while I was out, but I haven't been attacked. 

All of these things could happen, but they haven't. 

And the cat I was most concerned about being around my rats couldn't care less about them. 

But this is only my experience and I admit I've had some unusual relationships with all kinds of animals, domestic and wild.


----------



## Toxicat (Jan 18, 2015)

I've seen the two get along. I couldn't do it though, my roommates' cat is the only thing stopping me from letting my rats play in the basement (its our living room). The cat is big into hunting and brings in half eaten mice sometimes. I guess it depends on the animal, how much effort you want to out in and maybe how old the cat and rats are. My roommates also have 2 dogs and they both absolutely love my rats and I didn't have to do any training so I guess I always have that going for me.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Honestly, it is a lot easier if you just keep them separate. I have a cat and he is not allowed in the room where I keep my rats. Training helps, but again, cats have loads of hunting instinct that can kick in at any time, so it is IMO, not worth the risk. I've had my cats "ignore" my geckos only to go after them in the one instance they were left alone with them for 10 minutes (while caged mind you). That incident landed me with one dead gecko and another with permanent neuro damage and two broken glass enclosures. I have also seen a college friend's cat patiently stalk her rats while she had them out in her lap. The cat would slowly creep up and wait on just the right opportunity to strike. 

I'm not saying that all cats will go after all rats, etc. Just that you are fighting their natural instincts and you may loose the fight. If you do choose to let them out together that the same time, I would only do so with close supervision. Also, btw, when a cat turns onto it's back it will often kick with its hind legs which could easily injure / kill a rat if they catch them the right way. 

I would also check your caging..If you have something very heavy / sturdy like a DCN, then you should be fine, but if you have a lighter-weight or smaller cage, be careful of letting the cat around it unsupervised. My cats have pushed similar things off counters, sat on top of screened-lid tanks, etc.


----------

